# Indoor vs outdoor



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

Or as we say in cali indo vs outdo..It is funny. I have grown inside and outside. I think that my results under the california sun were about as robust as I could get. My indoor bud is awesome too but I never feel like I reached the potential with the plant that I could achieve outside. Now the medical marijuana club I go to devides weed by potency and whether it is indoor or outdoor..Outdoor being less desireable..Total reverse of how I think. Although the stuff they show as outdoros usually looks a bit rougher..Thought that was strange wondered if anyone else had experienced this in the clubs? any opinions? thanks


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

No but i wan't to!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

chefy you and the wife should move to cali...if your fam is in texas that isnt a bad flight at all. with your knee and her neck you could grow lots of plants legally.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> No but i wan't to!



:yeahthat:  I wld kill to...the only clubs we got out here in Jerzey are strip clubs....and the wife won't let me go to those _*without*_ her....:hubba:


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

ya.. i would love to move to cali.. yal got a 6 plant max rite?? im in fl where weed laws blow nd i got 12 babies on the way.. lol


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> ya.. i would love to move to cali.. yal got a 6 plant max rite?? im in fl where weed laws blow nd i got 12 babies on the way.. lol



I think 12 plants will get you the chair in FL....


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

cali minimum is 12 six mature six immature but a dr can write more for you.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

jus about nd it is soo ridiculous.. i recently was in ocala, fl about 100 miles N of Tampa and a friend got a 420 dollar ticket   for a roach in her car at a road block.. i want to live where its more tolerable..cali would b lovely cuz i would so hit up some skateparks there too..lol:hubba: 

but ya, try to keep as stealthy as possible bout it


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

skateboard park 3 blocks from my house...


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> skateboard park 3 blocks from my house...



12 plants and dr can give u more.. WHA WHAT..lol.. i think my heads exploding..lol.. all the more reason cali is great.. and how jealous are u tryin to make me 2dog.. 3 blocks is practically in ur backyard..lol.. thats awesome tho


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

awesome til the little brats break the law and have the police helicopter hovering over the neighborhood saying stop running...lol.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 3, 2010)

2dog, they undervalue outdo here, too. Ticks me off. Mine is as babied as any indo, but folks are spoiled by indo and the price reflects that.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey sister...as much as I'm digging this inddor stuff, ( fresh weed in feb is a beautiful thing!)  Nothing IMO compares to pot grown under the sun in some rich black soil.  I don't know what they are thinking ...so keep the outdoor stuff for yourself if they consider it less than optimal...and trade your indo for some outdo...lol


----------



## kaotik (Mar 4, 2010)

i'm also of the thinking that outdoor is so much better.  just really brings out the taste and smells soo much more.
indoor probably has more bag appeal though.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure that God intented for mj plants to be grown outdoors when he created them not for them to be grown in grandmas attic.  Nothing beats the real sun, however a particular strains natural setting can best be duplicated indoors, year round, or in adverse climates.  A tropical Thai that is naturally grown in 90 degree and 55% humidity weather can be grown in someones bathroom while the temp outside is 115 and the humidity is 0, like in the desert southwest.  Or vice versus a afghan pakistan or himalayan kush that grows in cold temps can also be better duplicated.  
But, again, Hands down, in my opinion there is no hps in the world brighter than the sun


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

hater said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure that God intented for mj plants to be grown outdoors when he created them not for them to be grown in grandmas attic.  Nothing beats the real sun, however a particular strains natural setting can best be duplicated indoors, year round, or in adverse climates.  A tropical Thai that is naturally grown in 90 degree and 55% humidity weather can be grown in someones bathroom while the temp outside is 115 and the humidity is 0, like in the desert southwest.  Or vice versus a afghan pakistan or himalayan kush that grows in cold temps can also be better duplicated.
> But, again, Hands down, in my opinion there is no hps in the world brighter than the sun



I'm just wondering man y you felt the need to share the ideal climates for strains info when no one was disputing that. It's a coffee table discussion on which one you think tastes and smokes better indoor or outdoor?? 

I'm an outdoor man myself for taste wise, can't beat the smoothness of the smoke.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 4, 2010)

yep your right shouldnt have thrown my 2 cents in, sorry about that.  I will whip myself bareback, with a leather strap 50 times, and think about the attrosity that I have committed against you and others
*note to self, be sure to read coffee table cannabis board etiqutte

ideal growing conditions are easier to manipulate indoors than out, and thus provides a better product in the end, or is it the fact that outdoors gets the full sun spectrum and massive lumens with ambient light to the bottum of the plant?
but the arguement can only be setteled by growing 2 cuttings from the same donor, one inside and one outside, take the buds and 50 people and do the pepsi challenge

I said it because I wanted to, sorry if it offended you, Im not right in the head, please forgive me


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 4, 2010)

there is a 2fold answer really.

first off, let me say this, IMO, Properly grown Indoor is allways better then outdoor. Now that is QUALITY grown indoor grown to perfection. You cannot beat the swollen calyxs or tric production in a sealed, well ran indoor room, not to mention CO2 enrichment. Look at any Mag pics, it is all indoor, and that is for a reason, not just chance.

Cmon meow Outdoor prople, don't hate me yet!

I HAVE seen great outdoor also. I have seen it fetch indoor prices, but that is RARE and must be perfectly grown.

Now, please don't get what I am saying confused. Both indoor and outdoor methods will produce fine herb, but to me, a perfectly controlled envirionment is a key factor in growing out a plant to perfection, and outdoor has too many uncontrolable factors.


As far as the Clubs....that is a true reflection of the quality of herb being supplied. As 2Dog said, the outdoor just didn't cut it compared to the indoor.
This has allways been ever since clubs first started appearing in Cali in '98. Now, it is actually a buyers market when it comes to the clubs. They get to see "Vendors" everyday all day and get to see more herb in one day then most folks see all thier lives, and they allways choose to buy Indoor. That is simply because that is what folks want.
I see it every harvest season in Cali. Everyone jumps on the outdoor train, due to cheap prices, but soon return to indoor, as it is just a better quality product.

Don't hate me, just my 2cents and what I have seen personally.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 4, 2010)

my indoor environment must still need work then, because my outdoor Afghani was much nicer grown outdoors than in, and the yeild was almost double what it is indoors.

But I always respect your knowledge Hal...I know you've been at this alot longer than me.  So with that being said...I need to figure out how to improve my indo enviro...lol


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

hater said:
			
		

> yep your right shouldnt have thrown my 2 cents in, sorry about that. I will whip myself bareback, with a leather strap 50 times, and think about the attrosity that I have committed against you and others
> *note to self, be sure to read coffee table cannabis board etiqutte
> 
> ideal growing conditions are easier to manipulate indoors than out, and thus provides a better product in the end, or is it the fact that outdoors gets the full sun spectrum and massive lumens with ambient light to the bottum of the plant?
> ...


 

I thought it added to the discussion...I wouldnt worry about it..


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

my opinion, 
for yield nothing beats outdoors

for potency nothing beats indoor,

my opinion has probably been affected by the strains i grow.

JMO


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 4, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> cali minimum is 12 six mature six immature but a dr can write more for you.



Negative.

State supreme court ruled govt issued plant numbres unconstitutional.

...thats up to the voters to decide.


....now go grow your face off.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

yah I posted that...and have increased my numbers..lol. but most people I know who are worried still grow the 12...


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 5, 2010)

:holysheep: 

I dont think that folks should move to Cali to grow grass. They should get involved in a movement to get it legal in your own state. A Weed Party instead of the Tea Party as it were.

Some of our states are doing good in this economy. Its my understanding that Cali is broke and devoid of jobs. Grass needs to be legal in all states. Medical Marijuana is a good start


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello 2dog. It is always nice to be a vendor to the clubs!!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

2dog if we moved to cali it would have to be in driving distance of ya! Sadly but proudly i strongly feel that our next move will be back home.....maybe near the gulf. I hear corpus is good!


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 5, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> 2dog if we moved to cali it would have to be in driving distance of ya! Sadly but proudly i strongly feel that our next move will be back home.....maybe near the gulf. I hear corpus is good!


 
Corpus has tons of work right now. The Houston/Humble/Pasadena area has loads of work right now too.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

no work where I live..I cant tell you the last time I heard someone got a new job..forever...


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> no work where I live..I cant tell you the last time I heard someone got a new job..forever...


 
Good to see you. All of yalls efforts finally paid off for me. I am smoking my own as we speak. Much much different. Cant figure why I never did this sooner. My commercial garden business is taking off. I've been in contact with several restuarants and a few stores in my area and several have ordered from me and it looks like it is going to get better.

Sorry about the hijack.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

I was hoping you were busy and thats why we hadnt heard from you! it is your busy season coming up with planting everything hu? I am glad you work hard and deserve to prosper..and smoking fine herb!!!! now you are a complete farmer lol...and yes the herb growing only seems to get better!! are you going to do a gj tex?


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> are you going to do a *gj* tex?


 
¿Que es gj? 

Thank You so much

I done went and got a bigger tractor, better tillers, I even got a device that draws out my garden rows.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

nice work smarter not harder ... that means a grow journal...tells people what you are growing and shows them the grow from start to finish..fun times.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> nice work smarter not harder ... that means a grow journal...tells people what you are growing and shows them the grow from start to finish..fun times.


 
This coming indoor grow I will do that but I must admit that I am a bit nervous about that. I probably will though. You guys seem to be doing ok. How come Nirvana aint on the top banner no more?


----------

